# John Mulaney (standup comedy)



## Cameron French (Mar 27, 2016)

If you are a fan of standup comedy, I HIGHLY recommend John Mulaney. He currently has 2 specials on Netflix, and they're some of the most clever pieces I've seen. No cheap humor, no derivative jokes  just pure crazy/weird.

Actually, I just found on on Youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L-bPXV72uHk


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 28, 2016)

Excellent! Thanks for the recommendation! I love good, clever comedians. He's on Apple Music, so I'll check out his stuff tomorrow. Anyone else you like? Im a huge fan of Mitch Hedberg, Gary Gulman, Demitri Martin, Jim Gaffigan, Steven Wright, and any other surreal comedy people.


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 28, 2016)

Yes I've enjoyed both his specials 


Some people put out a vibe that says "dont .... with me"
My vibe is more like
"you could spill soup in my lap and I would probably apologize to you"

Great line (might not be the exact wording of the joke/quote..i need to re-watch them)


----------



## piggins411 (Apr 1, 2016)

Holloway, check out Eugene Mirman. He should be right up your alley. If you don't know him already, there's a decent chance you'll know his voice as he does a fair amount of voice acting, including one of the characters on Bob's Burgers. See if you can find his special called 'An Evening of Comedy in a Fake Underground Lab."


----------



## russmuller (Apr 10, 2016)

I love seeing him on Kroll Show's Oh, Hello!/Too Much Tuna bits. I'll have to check out his stand-up.


----------

